

Who is developing or playing around with AIR? - lyime

With the recent AIR SDK 1.0 launch, I am curious to who is playing around with it. Any body building apps? porting Applications? For fun? Please post links/your work, If you would like to share.
======
bdfh42
I think it looks interesting and I will be giving it a trial starting sometime
next week.

One potential indicator for future acceptance of this technology is the number
of books scheduled for release during 2008 featuring Adobe Air - just take a
look at the Amazon list. While certainly not a foolproof indicator it does
show just how many authors and publishers are prepared to bet something on
future take-up.

------
s3graham
Didn't we just spend the last N+1 years desperately trying to avoid client-
side downloads and installs? Seriously though, maybe in a few years, if and
when the runtime comes pre-installed in most OSs/browsers (or something
similar).

------
nickmerwin
Been playing around with the new AIR / EXT app, "Simple Tasks v2"

<http://extjs.com/blog/2008/02/24/tasks2/>

pretty sexy stuff!

------
sohail
Waiting for Linux release to play around with it...

~~~
mickt
There is a engineering release of the Linux Air release! A friend forwarded me
the limited release announcement. But, I'm not sure how'd you get a copy?

<http://timony.com/mickzblog/2008/02/16/adobe-air-for-linux/>

"Q: Is this a public announcement? A: No. This announcement is intended only
for Adobe prerelease members.

Q: What exactly are you announcing? A: We have posted the first engineering
builds of the Adobe AIR runtime installer and SDK for Linux. In addition, we
have posted several applications. You should consider these builds only alpha
quality.

Q: Is the AIR on Linux feature complete? A: No, please see the release notes
for what’s currently not implemented. For example, key features such as
printing, hardware acceleration, badge installation, keyboard accelerators and
screen API’s are not yet completed. For a complete list, please see the
release notes ... "

~~~
bprater
[http://www.jamesward.org/wordpress/2008/02/20/adobe-air-
on-l...](http://www.jamesward.org/wordpress/2008/02/20/adobe-air-on-linux-pre-
beta-testers-needed/)

~~~
mickt
Cool, thanks.

------
tzury
I will strongly recommended you to take a look at jnext
(<http://www.jnext.org>) free, open source and cross platform - and most of
all it is powered by the community and none of the giants

------
Flemlord
Waiting for Silverlight. Hoping to frontend a new product with it. WPF is my
fallback.

------
dbrush
We're using AIR for a fairly large project.

